# blue tongue skink advice



## scorp king (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a female blue tongue skink that is just under 2 years old. She is very scared and jumpy and if i go near her she breathes heavily and hisses, when i do pick her up she urinates every where. I just wondered if anyone knew why this is and would it help or make it worse if i put a male in with her?


----------



## *Beckie* (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey I would advise housing your Skink on its own, because to get 100% correct sexing your skink you would need her to be probed and I would not sugguest that, as 9 times out of 10 they drop their tail due to the stress of it. My blue tongue hisses n huffs all so thats not uncommon. I was wondering what set up you had for her. As mine used to be like how yours sounds now - my blue toungue wasnt housed in the correct set up before he was rehomed with me, but now he is forever active, and bangs on the viv to come out lol. 
I'm happy to help


----------



## scorp king (Mar 24, 2010)

alrights thats kl ill leave her on her own then. She is in a 4ft viv on bark chips wit 2 hides 1 at either end a few plants, but i havent had her long and she was in a smaller viv and not handle much in the shop.


----------



## *Beckie* (Feb 5, 2010)

aslong as the substrate is deep enough so she can fully burrow. - when i open my skinks viv, it looks like he aint in there . Hides and plants will defo help, and i get her used to being handled. 
at the moment she prob thinks when her viv door opens that means she is coming out and that might scare her. sometimes just open the viv and mess with the substrate. I recommend daily handing tho of around 10 mins at a time. have you tried bathin her? they love to be bathed this also may be an enoyable experience for her and may want to come out of the viv like mine does. hope this helps.


----------



## scorp king (Mar 24, 2010)

yeh the substrate is about 4 inches deep and she is always burrowing in it. I handle her every day after work any way and yeh it is helpin, the other day she was going mad if i went near her head but now she lets me stroke it. No one had said any thing about bathin her but ill give it ago and she how she likes it.


----------

